# White Elephants!



## Timwis (20/9/20)

Thought it would be interesting if members can think of any "White Elephant" vaping products as in products that manufacturers released with high expectations that flopped!

I will start the ball rolling with my candidate the Kangertech five6




Kangertech released this with a fanfare promoting it's mega battery life as it accommodated 5 (yes 5) 18650's and could also be used as a power bank!

But this also came with a special tank, coils and software included with the chip to make the magic happen. The tank accommodated Tiger coils which had triple coil heads and the device could be set to just fire one coil, two coils or all three, innovative stuff and all round you have to hand it to Kangertech for the effort, but it was always going to flop, but why?

Well i won one and not only is this far too big to carry around even as a desktop mod you needed a big hand to get round it, this wasn't a brick it was a breeze block! Also 5 batteries might give huge capacity but when the batteries ran down until charged that's 5 batteries out of action!

The next problem was the high tech tank which could only work with the five6 and firing different amounts of coils at different times meant each coil in the head wore out at different rates, only one coil was included and when it came time to needing another coil they were so expensive it was a case of, i don't think so!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

Quite fitting really that this thread is turning out to be a "White Elephant"!!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## KZOR (20/9/20)

My white elephant simply because i payed more than R500 for it. 
Very plastic feel and the fire button click is so loud you can use it to send Morse code.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

I dont own any white elephants yet lol. But my guess is high end and funny vape gear will become elephants cause it goes to the display lol.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/9/20)

Oooh I probably have 30 white elephants in the form of 10ml concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oooh I probably have 30 white elephants in the form of 10ml concentrates


Atleast they are busy steaping lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> I dont own any white elephants yet lol. But my guess is high end and funny vape gear will become elephants cause it goes to the display lol.


Then i have about 500 White Elephants!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

KZOR said:


> My white elephant simply because i payed more than R500 for it.
> Very plastic feel and the fire button click is so loud you can use it to send Morse code.
> View attachment 208189


@KZOR to my rescue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Then i have about 500 White Elephants!


Well if you dont use it its a white elephant lol. But other name for it is antique lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

KZOR said:


> My white elephant simply because i payed more than R500 for it.
> Very plastic feel and the fire button click is so loud you can use it to send Morse code.
> View attachment 208189


@KZOR what is that device mate, it probably isn't but it has a bit of a Wismec look to it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/9/20)

Timwis said:


> what is that device mate



Redemption kit from Limitless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

KZOR said:


> Redemption kit from Limitless.


The way you described it sounds like it needs some redemption!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (20/9/20)

I’m not sure how successful these were for Vaporesso, but they seemed to just vanish a little while after appearing on the scene.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/20)

I actually have a few White Elephants... most 18350 mods... a lot of high-end RTA's that don't have enough airflow... side by side mods that I have never bonded with... some high-end squonkers I bought because they looked really nice but have never seen a full bottle of juice or no juice ever... and a miriad of el cheapo tanks that I have either sold, given away or thrown into the gorge!

And the biggest White Elephant was the mod I spent the most money on ever... the Viking Mythos was so beautiful but just so big that it was pretty much unusable... I sold it for a fraction of what it cost me...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I’m not sure how successful these were for Vaporesso, but they seemed to just vanish a little while after appearing on the scene.
> 
> View attachment 208217


Actually i see vapers when i'm out and about in the UK using them. Nearly every vape shop in the UK stock them so while they might not have a big online presence they do sell quite well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually have a few White Elephants... most 18350 mods... a lot of high-end RTA's that don't have enough airflow... side by side mods that I have never bonded with... some high-end squonkers I bought because they looked really nice but have never seen a full bottle of juice or no juice ever... and a miriad of el cheapo tanks that I have either sold, given away or thrown into the gorge!
> 
> And the biggest White Elephant was the mod I spent the most money on ever... the Viking Mythos was so beautiful but just so big that it was pretty much unusable... I sold it for a fraction of what it cost me...
> View attachment 208221
> ...


There is no way if i had that it would be sold, absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/20)

Timwis said:


> There is no way if i had that it would be sold, absolutely gorgeous!



I feel you but I felt ripped off with this my first really high-end purchase... just the way the price kept increasing and while there is no question that it is beautiful I just could never "bond" with it and every time I saw it or picked it up my ring piece hurt... I got shafted on this one... this meme sums it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CashKat88 (20/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I’m not sure how successful these were for Vaporesso, but they seemed to just vanish a little while after appearing on the scene.
> 
> View attachment 208217


I have one, can't really find pods for it and I remember vaporesso changed the name from Aurora play to Click for some reason, after that happened it just died down, I really liked it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

I have another, that great BF device otherwise known as the Advken CP Squonking Kit which must be the cheapest looking and feeling device i have ever had the misfortune to use, i actually reviewed it and the vendor that sent it never sent anything again because they didn't think i should say something that's a pile of crap is a pile of crap!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (20/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Thought it would be interesting if members can think of any "White Elephant" vaping products as in products that manufacturers released with high expectations that flopped!
> 
> I will start the ball rolling with my candidate the Kangertech five6
> 
> ...


I can think of one - the GOAT RDA




It was released last year and the concept was an RDA that kind of acts like a sub-ohm dripper. it had round wire anarchist coils built into a piece of metal that was press fit onto the RDA. You can rewick like a normal RDA and when you want to change coils you just pop the old one out and pop a new coil head in. 

I never owned one but at the time it came out I criticized the need for it's existence and the longevity of the product here on the forum; to which some forum members disagreed. 

It's been just over a year and a half since it's release and to my knowledge only one vendor ever stocked the RDA in SA; I never saw any posts of forum members reselling the RDA and there hasn't been any buzz on the forum about it. I would say it's safe to assume it was a bit of a flop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/20)

Another White Elephant was the iTaste VTR! It was so heavy my pants kept falling down! The chicks enjoyed that!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/20)

Another White Elephant was the Ultem Boro tank... the juice fill plug was a big fail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/9/20)

Should have given it to the chicks to carry in their pants.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another White Elephant was the iTaste VTR! It was so heavy my pants kept falling down! The chicks enjoyed that!
> View attachment 208245


Love the case though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (21/9/20)

Great thread @Timwis

There have been some fails over the years
Luckily I avoided most of them.
Nowadays I am so selective of gear that by the time I decide its gone out of production, Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

I'm very lucky in the sense that I've never owned a single "White Elephant". I've used every piece of gear that I've bought. The ones that didn't 100% serves my needs were either sold or passed on to friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Timwis
> 
> There have been some fails over the years
> Luckily I avoided most of them.
> Nowadays I am so selective of gear that by the time I decide its gone out of production, Lol


My idea of this thread is not just "White Elephants" from the products that flopped but peoples own personal "White Elephants" as in they bought something with such high expectations but it turned out in their opinion to be complete Cr*p!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> My idea of this thread is not just "White Elephants" from the products that flopped but peoples own personal "White Elephants" as in they bought something with such high expectations but it turned out in their opinion to be complete Cr*p!!!


Okay in that case let me throw my ex wife into the mix here.
Like a clicks Safeway appliance she lasted all of 2 years and just after that, when the warranty expired, so did our relationship.
Little did I know when I bought her dinner, on our much anticipated first date, that a warranty expiry date would also apply to this relationship 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

That is so sad, my marriage came with a lifetime warranty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (21/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I’m not sure how successful these were for Vaporesso, but they seemed to just vanish a little while after appearing on the scene.
> 
> View attachment 208217



I actually won one of these in a comp they ran, I can fully understand why they vanished ...lol

like we say around here "jaa nee"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

vicTor said:


> I actually won one of these in a comp they ran, I can fully understand why they vanished ...lol
> 
> like we say around here "jaa nee"


Yeah but you could open it with a flick of the wrist and look cool!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (21/9/20)

Stranger said:


> That is so sad, my marriage came with a lifetime warranty.


Thought mine did to until the wife decided to do an early upgrade.. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/20)

My white elephant.... Teslacigs Ant Man 24 RDA... guess it was innovative at the time, but not very functional... now its just a decoration...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

